# Xbox 360 Install?



## DaveA11en (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a 250gb memory and I can save my games on to the Xbox by installing them. But if I want to play them I still have to insert the disc, what benefits are there to installing the game onto the Xbox?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

The machine doesn't run so loud when playing the game


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Faster loading times etc


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

As above - but personally I didn't see much difference in speed.


----------



## DaveA11en (Sep 17, 2012)

I've done it with Forza and didn't notice a difference, might be quieter, I didn't check but I had music on. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I've done this with a few games but only the ones with massive maps etc etc as it speeds it up by a couple of seconds when loading the next chapter but in all honesty not worth it if how ever someone came up with a crack to allow you to play the games without the disc it would be.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Machine runs a lot quieter and cooler, i install all the games i like to keep and play regular.


----------

